# Fall Jamboree Sept 21-22, 2013 Pools Knob Wildlife Management Area LaVergne, Tn



## caryalsobrook (Mar 22, 2010)

Well a late start but the 2nd Annual Jamboree will be held at the Pools Knob Wildlife Management area Sat. and Sun. Sept 21-22. On that weekend, the grounds have been reserved and paid for by the Middle Tn. Amataur Retriever club. Since the date falls so close to the Master National, and nothing has been scheduled, the club has decided that the date could be used as a training day with all guests invited.

Here is where we stand so far. With my own equipment and frozen ducks, I intend to have a setup consisting of 5 marks with wingers in such a manner that a dog at any HT level will be able to train. That setup will be ready by 7am SHARP Sat. 21st. Another individual, barring conflicts also has equipment and ducks ect that he has offered to come with his equipment. This is the kind of support that is needed. Another trainer who was at the last Jamboree also will come if he does not have a conflict with a HT. 

Chris attended the 1st Jamboree and was an integral part in making it successful. For me personally. it was a great opportunity to meet Chris and learn some of the history of the creation of the RTF. I sent a PM asking for his advise and input as to how to proceed. Rather than paraphrasing his response, I will send him an e-mail asking him to respond on this thread concerning his position as to support and participation of the RTF and him personally. As to sponsorship, I don't believe there needs to be any sponsors. That DOES NOT MEAN that anybody or any organization can't PARTICIPATE. He did say that he preferred that the term "RTF" not be included in the name of the Jamboree. Other than that I will let Chris respond.

I must say that I was stunned by the beauty of Ken's Maple Syrup Decanters and the detail of the tags HE created. Given Chris' feelings concerning the use of "RTF" in the name of the Jamboree, I would hope that Ken could modify the tags if they so state. What a GREAT job. I can't pass up letting them sit idle. So from now on I will call this the 2nd Annual Jamboree in Recognition of Ken's Vermont Maple Syrup. Personally I would like the name of the Jamboree to be The Annual Maple Syrup Jamboree. We have no rules and no BOD, only consensus of opinions, so what do you all think?

To each and all of you, I will personally commit to have those 5 marks set up so that there is something for all levels of dogs from beginning to finished to be able to run something. I think that can be done and that WILL be done.

Last but not least, I don't like failure but I am not affraid of it. What is needed are those who feel the same way and are willing to participate and make this thing grow. I need volunteers and people who want to participate and jump at the opportunity to meet new people and make new friends. No idea is not worth considering. It may be in conflict with other ideas and it may not be possible but ideas are what something like this is all about. I'M LISTENING and I am hoping to hear from those who don't fear failure and those who want to participate.

How about it?


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

It's birds and dogs on great grounds... What could be better!

Especially any of you "newbies" or anyone with pups... If you are close to Nashville... Get out there and expose your dogs to some fun. No pressure just a good time and plenty of help.

Should be plenty of water this year too, right Cary?


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Okay dumb question - how can it be the 2nd ANNUAL Jamboree? It hasn't even been a full year since the last one or am I crazy? Okay don't answer the second question...


----------



## caryalsobrook (Mar 22, 2010)

huntinman said:


> It's birds and dogs on great grounds... What could be better!
> 
> Especially any of you "newbies" or anyone with pups... If you are close to Nashville... Get out there and expose your dogs to some fun. No pressure just a good time and plenty of help.
> 
> Should be plenty of water this year too, right Cary?


ALL the grounds are great. Up at 4am and trained today. Teal pond full, ran on retriever pond today some marks of qual length. Trained at golden pond which is usually dry but give great structure for land marks. Trained yerterday on the bog which is our tech pond and is full. Land across roat just bush hogged in stips. Wide open field that is level, like one of the Grand land tests was at Texarkana. We have over 500 entries for our HRC HT this weekend, 6 finished flights, 2 seasoned flights and one started flight-sure to be the biggest HRC HT ever!.Still, we won't use all our grounds. Still people calling our secretry wanting to get in but the started flight is full. Nashville just next door, home of the Grand old Opry and the Titans. Lots to do so stay over and see what Nashville offers. I am so lucky to have these grounds to train on!! We have our own pavillion on the property. 

Contrary to what some may think the 1st Jamboree WAS A GREAT SUCCESS! Thanks Bill you were one of those that made it so. This was and IS a great idea to learn some training ideas and meet some great dog people. No need to sit home and be a skeptic, I promise you.


----------



## caryalsobrook (Mar 22, 2010)

FOM said:


> Okay dumb question - how can it be the 2nd ANNUAL Jamboree? It hasn't even been a full year since the last one or am I crazy? Okay don't answer the second question...


Well let's see. I was 69 when they had the first one and I just turned 70 Aug 11. So since I am a year older and I guess that works for me. And then look on the bright side. If YOU pitch in to host the 3rd Annual Maple Syrup(I hope it comes to be called that) Jamboree, you wil just have more time to make it EVEN BETTER!! How about you come to this one and I WILL come to the one you host.


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

I think I'll pass...TN is a long haul from CO, not to mention I'm almost out of vacation hours and I'm desperately trying to save enough to go on my annual elk hunting trip! I unfortunately took on more judging assignments than I should have this year.

As for the 3rd annual event, no thanks I chair enough AKC events, don't need to add an RTF event


----------



## caryalsobrook (Mar 22, 2010)

FOM said:


> I think I'll pass...TN is a long haul from CO, not to mention I'm almost out of vacation hours and I'm desperately trying to save enough to go on my annual elk hunting trip! I unfortunately took on more judging assignments than I should have this year.
> 
> As for the 3rd annual event, no thanks I chair enough AKC events, don't need to add an RTF event


Sorry you can't make it. We will miss you. As for chairing the 3rd Jamboree, your experience would be invaluable and I'm sure greatly appriciated.


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

Doesn't matter what it's called. All that matters is that it's a great opportunity to make a new friend or two and put some faces to the names you have communicated with here. Give your dog a few marks on some nice grounds and enjoy some camaraderie with fellow retriever folks. 

Maybe we should have a separate puppy or beginner setup?

Or maybe a super singles type setup? Just a few thoughts... It's all just for fun anyway...


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

Cary, I'll start your sign up page for you. As you know, I have a judging commitment in KY that weekend. If the Open, finishes on Sat, I'll be at the Jamboree on Sunday. If the Open goes to Sunday, I won't make it.

*2ND Training Jamboree Sep 21-22*sign up sheet. *Reply with quote to add your name to the list*. 

caryalsobrook (three dogs)

huntinman (Sunday maybe helper only)


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

Well, truthfully, I'd love to come. The distance pretty much makes it impossible for me. If I was lainee, I'd prob go elk hunting as well since that is vacation to me? Hope you all have fun

/Paul


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

Thanks Paul, I hear you on the elk hunting!


----------



## SjSmith (Oct 25, 2011)

*2ND Training Jamboree Sep 21-22*sign up sheet. *Reply with quote to add your name to the list*. 

caryalsobrook (three dogs)

huntinman (Sunday maybe helper only)

Stretch(1 black dog)


----------



## caryalsobrook (Mar 22, 2010)

SjSmith said:


> *2ND Training Jamboree Sep 21-22*sign up sheet. *Reply with quote to add your name to the list*.
> 
> caryalsobrook (three dogs)
> 
> ...


Thanks Stretch. Send me a PM as to the level of your dog and what you would like to accomplish. That would be a great help. thanks Bill for starting a list, something I haven't thought about. As I said the 2 most important things to accomplish is everyone to accomplish at least one thing in training and to meet new friends. Since this is a work in progress all input is appreciated so let me know your suggestions.


----------



## sick lids (Sep 25, 2012)

If this turns out any thing like the first one, I'm going to miss out on a lot. Any one new to retriever training within driving distance should highly consider going to this. The first one was money well spent. Allas I have a trade show to be at that weekend, not to mention it is the northern opener that weekend also. I always get screwed with work, not enough, or too much. I really wish I could make this. Bill D is a new pup in the plans?


----------



## Duckquilizer (Apr 4, 2011)

SjSmith said:


> *2ND Training Jamboree Sep 21-22*sign up sheet. *Reply with quote to add your name to the list*.
> 
> caryalsobrook (three dogs)
> 
> ...


Added me to the list...


----------



## caryalsobrook (Mar 22, 2010)

Duckquilizer said:


> Added me to the list...


Thanks Ken. Your help is appreciated. PM will be sent to you to discuss.


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

I think it is absolutely wonderful that Cary is taking on the challenge of continuing this event to hold the Fall jamboree. 

The first event ran extremely smoothly, had incredibly well-maintained beautiful grounds, and consisted of plenty of friendly and supportive people. I regret that I will not personally be present for the Fall event.


----------



## Mary Lynn Metras (Jul 6, 2010)

Where exactly is this location??


----------



## caryalsobrook (Mar 22, 2010)

Chris Atkinson said:


> I think it is absolutely wonderful that Cary is taking on the challenge of continuing this event to hold the Fall jamboree.
> 
> The first event ran extremely smoothly, had incredibly well-maintained beautiful grounds, and consisted of plenty of friendly and supportive people. I regret that I will not personally be present for the Fall event.


Sorry you can't make it Chris. I was hoping to see that dog you ran last time. Even have plans to have my camcorder to show what can be done with a dog that has not been bred to do what you have taught it. Looking forward to seeing you at the 3rd Jamboree. Until nextime.
Cary


----------



## caryalsobrook (Mar 22, 2010)

Mary Lynn Metras said:


> Where exactly is this location??


Mary, Pools Knob is between LaVergne and Smyrna Tn. about 20 miles south of Nashville. Plenty of motels in both towns as well as Nashville. There is also an RV Park at the dead end of Jones Mill RD where the grounds are located.I don't know whether Jones Mill Rd is in Smyrna or Lavern but will check mapsearch. I do hope you can come and if you have any more questions, you acn PM me if you choose. thanks for asking.

I have edited this post to show that Jones Mill Rd. is in LaVergne off of Fergus Rd.


----------



## caryalsobrook (Mar 22, 2010)

I know it is short notice but we have the use of the pavillion which is on the grounds. It has stove and oven, refridgerator, tables and chairs and I feel sure I can get a gas grill out there if needed. It would be great if we had a tailgate Sat. but I would need someone else to handle that part. As usual, VOLUNTEERS are what's needed.


----------



## caryalsobrook (Mar 22, 2010)

Big day tomorrow and Sunday. Our HRC club is having our HT this weekend and have 500+ entries. I will be running 3 dogs and helping out so my responses may be slow. So if any are at the Music City HRC HT, as my good friend Bill Autrey says, SeE you at the line!


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

Mary Lynn Metras said:


> Where exactly is this location??


Pooles Knob Wildlife Management Area
493 Jones Mill Rd, La Vergne, TN 37086 @36.055738,-86.513588

(This is the address for the campground). Cary will probably have some signs out just before the campground to the dog training area.


----------



## caryalsobrook (Mar 22, 2010)

huntinman said:


> Pooles Knob Wildlife Management Area
> 493 Jones Mill Rd, La Vergne, TN 37086 @36.055738,-86.513588
> 
> (This is the address for the campground). Cary will probably have some signs out just before the campground to the dog training area.


Thanks Bill, and I will give out my cell number to those who request via PM's to all who request in case they have any problems.


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

Cary, Stretch was at the first event... Remember the tall, quiet guy with the beard? Also had a nice looking wife (you would remember her;-))


----------



## caryalsobrook (Mar 22, 2010)

huntinman said:


> Cary, Stretch was at the first event... Remember the tall, quiet guy with the beard? Also had a nice looking wife (you would remember her;-))


Heck Bill, I can't even get up from the breakfast table and walk to the pantry to get table napkins and remember why I went to the pantry. I'm not sure I remember what YOU look like and looking at your avatar, I don't remember anyone that hairy


----------



## Mary Lynn Metras (Jul 6, 2010)

caryalsobrook said:


> Big day tomorrow and Sunday. Our HRC club is having our HT this weekend and have 500+ entries. I will be running 3 dogs and helping out so my responses may be slow. So if any are at the Music City HRC HT, as my good friend Bill Autrey says, SeE you at the line!


Good luck to you. Sounds like you will be busy! Thanks for organizing RTF event and to the others too! Thanks for directions. Have to look at my calender etc


----------



## caryalsobrook (Mar 22, 2010)

Mary Lynn Metras said:


> Good luck to you. Sounds like you will be busy! Thanks for organizing RTF event and to the others too! Thanks for directions. Have to look at my calender etc


Check your calander Mary and if it doesn't fit then CHANGE your calender!


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Mary Lynn Metras said:


> Good luck to you. Sounds like you will be busy! Thanks for organizing RTF event and to the others too! Thanks for directions. Have to look at my calender etc


RTF is not sponsoring the event. Cary is just merely using the resource to communicate with people, and organize a training weekend!


----------



## caryalsobrook (Mar 22, 2010)

JusticeDog said:


> RTF is not sponsoring the event. Cary is just merely using the resource to communicate with people, and organize a training weekend!


Thanks JusticeDog. Once people have gotten it in their mind that this is an RTF sponsered event, it is hard to get them to correct the misconception.


----------



## Duckquilizer (Apr 4, 2011)

Bill and Cary I cleared my inbox.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Duckquilizer said:


> Bill and Cary I cleared my inbox.


bill and cary,
i cleared my inbox too!(that is me pretending i am special and get as many messages as kendall);-)
i am going to try to come on sunday!!!!!
4 dogs, three black, one yellow.


----------



## caryalsobrook (Mar 22, 2010)

roseberry said:


> bill and cary,
> i cleared my inbox too!(that is me pretending i am special and get as many messages as kendall);-)
> i am going to try to come on sunday!!!!!
> 4 dogs, three black, one yellow.


Hope you can come John and glad you cleared your mailbox;-) But keep a watch on it, I may fill it up again. PM on way.


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

UPDATED..... 2ND Training Jamboree Sep 21-22[/B]sign up sheet. *Reply with quote to add your name to the list*. 

*RTF HANDLE*. * # Dogs/experience level?* *Attend 1st Jamboree?*

caryalsobrook (three dogs). Yes

huntinman (Sunday maybe helper only) Yes

Stretch. (1 black dog) Yes

Duckquilizer (1 HRCH/Almost MH level black dog, also have BB's and a Mini-Z)

roseberry (4 dogs and 1 Frogmore Stew;-))


----------



## caryalsobrook (Mar 22, 2010)

huntinman said:


> UPDATED..... 2ND Training Jamboree Sep 21-22[/B]sign up sheet. *Reply with quote to add your name to the list*.
> 
> *RTF HANDLE*. * # Dogs/experience level?* *Attend 1st Jamboree?*
> 
> ...


Thanks Bill. Up, showered dressed and coffee making at 3:30AM. Big HT at the Knob this weekend. 500+ entries and I have to help some and run my dogs. Best part is to see so many friends. Am in Flight D and will be marshalling so say hello if you are out there.

Cary


----------



## caryalsobrook (Mar 22, 2010)

*Jamboree*

Busy weekend at our HT but did pick up some more people who will be at the Jamboree. Will post their names when I am organized. 

My non-blood brother whose dog I train, was able to come and video the dogs I ran. First thing I saw was that I sent his dog on the memory birds MUCH quicker than my normal routine. Having video while you run can be a great help is showing you things you might not realize you are doing. As long as my batteries last, I hope to video especially those handlers that are just beginning. Shuld be a good way to help them prevent some mistakes. 

I do think things are shaping up and when I get organized, I will ty to get some names of those who are coming but don't get on RTF( there are some Chris:razz

Duckqulizer and I plan on training togather this weekend and we will try to plan the setups we might use. I said this will happen and it will. The only question is how many want to take advantage of it, so if you haven't already made plans, come on, I don't think you will regret it.


----------



## duk4me (Feb 20, 2008)

I wish I could Cary but the farm won't let me. Good luck hope it works out as well as the last one.


----------



## Sundown49 aka Otey B (Jan 3, 2003)

Cary I would love to come down to Poole's Knob but that weekend I will be judging at Mid South over in Bruce,MS. Hope you have a good turn out and a GREAT time.... Otey


----------



## caryalsobrook (Mar 22, 2010)

Sorry you can't make it Duck and Otey. I know it is hard on such short notice. There are some here that will come if their schedules will let them One judges like Otey and will let me know probably today. Another will come from Miss. if both he and his wife can. Strangely, it seems that most coming are experienced trainers and so far not many beginning trainers. I do believe this is the type thing that would help them the most. Duckquilizer and I plan on training at the know this weekend but I was just reminded that there will be a fish fry at my house Sat. Maybee we can train that day and he and his wife will come to the fishfry. I would love to have them.

trained this morning and dogs did OK. Will do some drills here tomorrow. Dogs are not quite carrying the casts as I would like. 


So if anybody else would like to come just let me know. We will have plenty of birds and equipment to set up some good marks and blinds both on land and water.

Cary


----------



## caryalsobrook (Mar 22, 2010)

huntinman said:


> UPDATED..... 2ND Training Jamboree Sep 21-22[/B]sign up sheet. *Reply with quote to add your name to the list*.
> 
> *RTF HANDLE*. * # Dogs/experience level?* *Attend 1st Jamboree?*
> 
> ...




Ok Bill, here are a few that are coming that don't get on RTF.

Doug and Sheila Nelson. Doug does quite a bit of judgeing and has a new dog that he plans on running derbies. Sheila has a dog that I believe is a MH and has run Quals.

Kelly Eller. He has 3 dogs that are MH's but only 1 that he still runs. He does like to bring the other 2 out just to keep them sharp.

Jewell Huddleston, 1 dog qualified AA. Jewell is 82 but can outwork me, that is for sure.

Buddy Allen, my non-blood brother whose dog I train. May I will LET:razz: him run his dog. If he has to work he might not be able to come both days. He is also my cameraman.

Matt Gassaway is a maybe and has to check with his wife. So he is still a maybe.

Bill, could you consolidate the list for me?


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

I'm glad the event is picking up steam. 

I hope everyone is safe and has fun. All who attended the Spring Jamboree at the Pals property can attest to what a good time that event was. Cary Alsobrook is a kind, considerate, and sincere guy. I'm confident this one will be a great time for all who attends.

Chris


----------



## caryalsobrook (Mar 22, 2010)

Chris Atkinson said:


> I'm glad the event is picking up steam.
> 
> I hope everyone is safe and has fun. All who attended the Spring Jamboree at the Pals property can attest to what a good time that event was. Cary Alsobrook is a kind, considerate, and sincere guy. I'm confident this one will be a great time for all who attends.
> 
> Chris


Thanks Chris for changing the name of the thread for me. Hopefully this will eliminate any confusion or misconception concerning the goals and objectives which are to get people togather who love to train their dogs and meet those of like mind. I for one have to come to realize what a GREAT group of people these are. 

Chris, I so look forward to seeing you again at the next event. Hopefully there will be enough advance time for you and the many others who cannot attend due to conflict of schedule. 

Thanks again,

Cary


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

huntinman said:


> UPDATED..... 2ND Training Jamboree Sep 21-22[/B]sign up sheet. *Reply with quote to add your name to the list*.
> 
> *RTF HANDLE*. * # Dogs/experience level?* *Attend 1st Jamboree?*
> 
> ...



List updated above.


----------



## caryalsobrook (Mar 22, 2010)

huntinman said:


> List updated above.


Thaks Huntinman, you know you have to keep me straight.


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

Isn't Stan going? 

/Paul


----------



## caryalsobrook (Mar 22, 2010)

Did I get a pleasant surprise Saturday afternoon. I received in the mail a number of bottles of Ken's Vermont Maple Syrup, along with the orriginal tags made up for the 1st Jamboree. There are two things that so far have started each day. 1. that I woke up alive and 2 that there are so many nice people out there that there are still to meet. 

Ken, I remember the days and the home of my Great Aunt who would serve 2 year old country ham, fried eggs cooked in red eye grease and home made busquets covered in maple syrup. How lucky I was to grow up in such a wonderful environment. If I wake up alive enough times, I hope to be able to hook up my camper, load my dogs and head to Vermont and meet face to face. When I lived in NY, I did see part of New England but did not visit Vermont or NH. Hopefully I will make it there someday.

Ken, thanks so much for the gesture. Those who get a bottle of your maple syrup and one of the orriginal tags will surely be grateful.
Now I am off to train on the grounds I am so lucky to have available to me.

Cary


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

Gun_Dog2002 said:


> Isn't Stan going?
> 
> /Paul


even if unable to make it, he will be on site in a matter of speaking



caryalsobrook said:


> .....tags made up for the 1st Jamboree....
> ..Ken, thanks so much for the gesture.......
> Cary


you are very welcome Cary. enjoy!


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

caryalsobrook said:


> ..Ken, I remember the days and the home of my Great Aunt who would serve 2 year old country ham, fried eggs cooked in red eye grease and home made busquets covered in maple syrup. How lucky I was to grow up in such a wonderful environment.Cary


while that sounds GREAT!
warm a bit and pour over the best vanilla ice cream you have in your area.
if you do, you will not be giving any of the jars away


----------



## caryalsobrook (Mar 22, 2010)

Ken Bora said:


> while that sounds GREAT!
> warm a bit and pour over the best vanilla ice cream you have in your area.
> if you do, you will not be giving any of the jars away


Hm, I will have to try that


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

caryalsobrook said:


> Hm, I will have to try that


Don't do it Cary!. Its completely a trap. Once you do it there is no going back. You'll wake up craving it all time, spend ungodly amounts of money buying the stuff to get rid of the craving, pretty soon you will not leaving the house, stealing from the kids college fund, selling it on the streets, lose your job, house, car, family. You'll end up on the street sleeping behind the Safeway waiting for it to open so you can spend the money you collected picking up pop cans on ice cream. Seriously you think you have it under control...

/Paul


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

And I should mention Bora's a master dealer of the stuff. He sends you a few bottles just for being "a character on RTF", gets you hooked and then he starts working deals with you, next thing you know you're Bora's syrup maid...

/Paul


----------



## duk4me (Feb 20, 2008)

Gun_Dog2002 said:


> And I should mention Bora's a master dealer of the stuff. He sends you a few bottles just for being "a character on RTF", gets you hooked and then he starts working deals with you, next thing you know you're Bora's syrup maid...
> 
> /Paul


Well I wouldn't use the term maid........much worse than that. You should see what it has done to my wife. Sad very sad.


----------



## Duckquilizer (Apr 4, 2011)

duk4me said:


> Well I wouldn't use the term maid........much worse than that. You should see what it has done to my wife. Sad very sad.


You mean you don't use that habit appropiately? Generously applyed where needed?


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

Gun_Dog2002 said:


> And I should mention Bora's a master dealer of the stuff. He sends you a few bottles just for being "a character on RTF", gets you hooked and then he starts working deals with you, next thing you know you're Bora's syrup maid...
> 
> /Paul



call me Heisenberg!









.


----------



## caryalsobrook (Mar 22, 2010)

Posts 47-54 ( I don't know how to quote more than 1 post) I love it! I LOVE IT! Now I gotta look at all them bottles for the next 2 weeks. Hm Maybe just a little bit and replace it with, with? I'll have to think about that


----------



## JS (Oct 27, 2003)

Ken Bora said:


> while that sounds GREAT!
> warm a bit and pour over the best vanilla ice cream you have in your area.
> if you do, you will not be giving any of the jars away


Not without adding a small handful of chopped pecans. Ecstacy!

JS


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

JS said:


> Not without adding a small handful of chopped pecans. Ecstacy!
> 
> JS


true, years ago a very nice rtf personality mailed me some.
he lives in Mississippi and has brown dogs.
What flavor they had, and they were HUGE! 
I had never seen nuts as large as those.


----------



## JS (Oct 27, 2003)

Ken Bora said:


> true, years ago a very nice rtf personality mailed me some.
> he lives in Mississippi and has brown dogs.
> What flavor they had, and they were HUGE!
> *I had never seen nuts as large as those*.


Not goin' there. I have seen a picture of you standin' in a pond with a stick of dynamite. :shock:

JS


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

So, we are a week out. What's the latest. Who's going? Coming? To Nashville -Smyrna for the Fall Training Jamboree? 

I'm out for Saturday for sure. Sunday is a possibility, but only that. 

But, good grounds, plenty of water, dead ducks and an opportunity to meet some of the folks you banter with online... Come on out! Let Cary know on this thread if you are coming... All are welcome!


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

JS said:


> Not goin' there. I have seen a picture of you standin' in a pond with a stick of dynamite. :shock:
> 
> JS


when it comes to talking about nuts, the words "having" and "being" can be important!


----------



## caryalsobrook (Mar 22, 2010)

Ken Bora said:


> when it comes to talking about nuts, the words "having" and "being" can be important!


After my 70th birthday, I am more concerned about "being" as opposed to "having".


----------



## Illinois Bob (Feb 3, 2007)

Hey,who's the photographer this time? You can't have a jamboree without showing some pictures to the rest of us that can't be there .


----------



## caryalsobrook (Mar 22, 2010)

Illinois Bob said:


> Hey,who's the photographer this time? You can't have a jamboree without showing some pictures to the rest of us that can't be there .


Bob, you do realize how important you were at the 1st jamboree, don't you? I guess it will have to be photos by committee. I will have my camcorder and will try to get some movies with dogs, but I have been known to have problems operating it and gotten no recordings. I will promise to do the best I can and sollicite as MUCH help as possible. Wish me luck.


----------



## caryalsobrook (Mar 22, 2010)

Well the day got off to a messy start. It was raining early in the morning and had been raining most of the night. Nevertheless, my great friend and I were there by 6:40am. Even though there was still a light rain, we proceeded to set up. We ran land first with a poison bird with the blind under the arc. The bird was thrown right to left at about 100 yrds and the blind was about 160 yrds at the base of a tree along a fence line. I also set up a blind tight behind the gunner which went up a hill and into a wide open area at about 180-200 yds. All but me chose to run the blinds but without the poison bird. I guess that is something I like to do quite often to demand decipline in that the dog has to run tight to the bird when running the blind. 

Given the line, the marks were set up about the length of a FT Q. Left bird thrown R to L at about 180 yds. from behind a brush pile in the middle of a big field. Middle bird at about 220-250 thrown R to L from the edge of a tree line that juts out into the field. The right bird at about 150 yds. thrown L to R into a little cove along the tree line. The right bird and middle bird were fairly tight. The field had been strip cut but the cover was still medium to fairly heavy.

Different people chose to run them different ways. Some ran as singles; some ran the right and left bird as a double and then ran the middle bird as a single. We did wind up tying white steamers to the birds because given the weather and background, they were very hard to see. I do believe each handler did a good job choosing a manner of running the marks that based on the level of the dog, challenged them but also taught the dog. Each handler seemed to be happy with what they tried to accomplish. 

Later in the day, the sun came out and the rain gear came off. We then went to water. Three marks and a blind. The blind was away from the marks, but crossed two fairly short points then to the base of a group of trees with the blind to the very left of the trees. Getting the dogs on the points and then off was the meat of the blind. It was about 160 yds. Left mark at about 160-170 yds thrown R-L at the end of a channel. Middle bird thrown L-R angled back into a little cut out of woods at about 130 yds. The right bird thrown R-L at about 110 yds over a levee into a 2nd body of water that was a cheating mark from the line. The dog had to get into the water tight to the shore then get up on the levee then into a pond of water on the other side of the levee. That middle bird was along the edge of the little pond over the levee into the cut out of the woods along the left edge of the pond over the levee. To give you an idea of how tough it could be, here is what my chocolate girl did. I threw the birds L-R. Molly did not cheat the water but when she got up on the levee, she cut left around the pond and I thought the little sh$t was going to pick up the middle bird instead of the go bird. But then she just cut back to the right into the water and picked up the go bird. At first I thought it might be considered a switch since she got close to the middle bird. But when I sent her to the middle bird she pinned it. Oh well. On the left bird, she wanted to get out early and I had to cast her back into the chanel afte a correction.

I wasn't the only one who was surprised. A friend of mine who ran it also had trouble. After picking up the go bird, his dog wanted the long left bird. Since he was training he insisted that he pick up the middle bird. When he veered of to go for the long bird, he called him back and resent him. Just telling this to let all know that it was a challenging setup.

The grounds and water were great. I also believe that all felt that a lot was accomplished training- I know I did. 

Ken, those who got a bottle of your Maple Syrup are really licking their chops. I just drew names out of a hat. One person has already tasted it and wants to know where it came from. He wants to know if you sell it. Will PM you later about it. I must admit that I kept one of the bottles myself. My true desire is to keep it and give it as a gift to the next person that hosts the 3rd Jamboree. It is my goal to sign up as the 1st person commiting to attend. 

You know how much I thought of your effort. People who have an idea and the initiative to follow throuh with their ideas are those whom I have the highest respect. Again I want to thank you for your effort and support. 

To whoever hosts the 3rd Jamboree, I will be there with your bottle of Ken's Maple Syrup. To whoever comes, I LOOK FORWARD to meeting you and watching your dog or dogs run

Cary


----------



## Mary Lynn Metras (Jul 6, 2010)

Great going Cary. Hope to see pictures! Too bad the weather could not be more cooperative. Real rainy here in SW Ontario this morning. Good luck.


----------



## Duckquilizer (Apr 4, 2011)

Here is a picture from the long gun.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

cary and kendall,
i am sorry i missed the event. i was helping out at north alabama trial with minor stakes and qual didn't finish on saturday. i wish i could have been there.
jmc


----------



## T-Pines (Apr 17, 2007)

Cary,
Thanks for hosting, sounds like some great set-ups, and a real success. Wish we could have been there, we really enjoyed meeting and talking to you and seeing your dogs run at the first one.
Colleen and Jim


----------



## caryalsobrook (Mar 22, 2010)

To those who wanted to come and for some reason were not able to come, I wish it had worked out differently. As I have said, when I went to the first Jamboree, I did not know a single person who was there. In fact I was reluctant to go but went because Stan asked me. To my surprise I DID get in some very good training. Very little standing around listening to people talking about how they trained. The theme was get your dog out and TRAIN!

Even though I have many books and videos, there is nothing like training with both pros and amateurs alike, something I have been so lucky to be able to do. To those who are starting this journey, I can't tell you how important it is to see and train with those who have experience. To those who do have the experience, I hope you realize how much you can help those just beginning.

Two years ago, I had muddled through training and had managed to get seasoned titles on my two girls. I wanted to go south for the winter and Bill Autey was kind enough to allow me to train with him during that time. After a time he set up a poisoned bird to be run. When I told him that neither my dogs nor I had ever run one, he said "get your dogs and RUN it"! Later on he set uup 4 marks to be run as a Double-Double( I guess that is what you call it). When I complained that my dogs had not even run a triple yet, he again said "get your dogs out and run it"! Another time when I got upset with myself for making a mistake, he told me "get your head out of your A$$, you have another dog to run". He made me realize that my dogs wern't the problem, I WAS THE PROBLEM. What lessons he taught me. So much did I learn from him. So much I have since learned from those that I have been able to train with. 

When I came back home, I ran back to back weekends with one girl going 4 for 4 in finished,getting her title and the other going 3 for 4 and her failure was MY FAULT. I give so much credit to Bill for my girls' success, something that I can never repay him. This was just the start for me and now I am so lucky to be able to train with many who are more experienced that I. 

I can't do anything for those who have helped me but maybe I can help someone who is just beginning in some small way. That is my goal.

I saw the Jamboree as something that I might be able to do just that. Maybe there is a better way but I do know there is a real need to help those who are beginning this journey. I know club training days are part of the answer but you will only see the same people. 

I know that there are many on this forum that are smarter than me, have more knowledge and ability than me, and have ideas that could address helping those who are just beginning. I do hope someone will step forward to make this wondersul sport more satisfying to those beginning.


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

caryalsobrook said:


> ...Ken, those who got a bottle of your Maple Syrup are really licking their chops. I just drew names out of a hat. One person has already tasted it and wants to know where it came from.....
> Cary












from maple trees


----------



## Duckquilizer (Apr 4, 2011)

Ken Bora said:


> from maple trees


I notice you only show from the waist up on how you get the sap out....I personally appreciate that.


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

Duckquilizer said:


> I notice you only show from the waist up on how you get the sap out....I personally appreciate that.


just for you KL

I got Orange pants and I can not Lie
You can see um from the sky
When I go to town
and prance around
the Ladies they all Cry!!!!

Yup, those are my "Tapping" pants


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Ken Bora said:


> just for you KL
> 
> I got Orange pants and I can not Lie
> You can see um from the sky
> ...


For some reason, the verb I'd have expected might be something like "scamper".

Congrats to Cary and the rest on a successful Jamboree v 2.0


----------



## caryalsobrook (Mar 22, 2010)

Chris Atkinson said:


> For some reason, the verb I'd have expected might be something like "scamper".
> 
> Congrats to Cary and the rest on a successful Jamboree v 2.0


I think what Ken did was so personal and unique, something for which I have little or no talent. That is the reason that I thought so much of it. Thanks again Ken.

There was a young fellow who showed up with his pup that had not even been through FF and had not even had a mark thrown other that by his owner while at heel. With Kendell at the line helping him andhaving marks thrown in the field, you could see the improvement in the pup and the satisfaction of it's owner. Unfortunately he could not stay since he had to carry his wife to work. 

If we don't do something to make these beginners comfortable and accepted, then does anyone believe the sport will not suffer? Certainly the concept of a Jamboree is not the whole answer. We should certainly try to improve the concept to make it better. Criticism is fine so long as a solution is also proposed. Anyone who has ideas to encourage beginners to participate should step forward. Above all we need to cut out the pi$$ing and bitching and work to make the sport more accessible to all. 

I am now more aware of some of the problems, grounds, equipment, birds, legal and liability just to name a few. I have tried to come up with something to encourage someone to host the 3rd. 

I will make this offer. This summer, I had a levee built around a soybean field and am in the process of building another duck blind on the old Forked Deer river bed. Both should be good duck hinting. Should someone host the 3rd Jamboree next year, I offer a hunting trip to them. My sister who lives in Fl, has a small house in our home town of Halls, Tn. The duck blinds will have propane heaters. 4-wheelers, mule and argo are available. Decoys ect will be set up. No more than 4 will be in the blind. All one needs is their licenses, gun, clothing and shells and there will be a hunt that is not for sale. These blinds are for my personal use. These are my blinds on mine and my sister's private land, both no more than 4 miles from lake Lauderdale, a wildlife refuge area. This is something I can do and would enjoy doing.


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

Wow!
What an offer! and what a great post in front of the offer.
To whom ever takes Cary up on this and hosts the 3rd.
I will make sure you have something from me to use as landowner thanks or anything you want.
Roadkill, the seed you planted has sprouted! Good Job!
when all was said and done Cary, how many dogs and people did you have? was this one larger than the first?


----------



## duk4me (Feb 20, 2008)

caryalsobrook said:


> I think what Ken did was so personal and unique, something for which I have little or no talent. That is the reason that I thought so much of it. Thanks again Ken.
> 
> There was a young fellow who showed up with his pup that had not even been through FF and had not even had a mark thrown other that by his owner while at heel. With Kendell at the line helping him andhaving marks thrown in the field, you could see the improvement in the pup and the satisfaction of it's owner. Unfortunately he could not stay since he had to carry his wife to work.
> 
> ...


Wow Cary you have gone above and beyond. First taking on the second get together and secondly a huge gesture of generosity to anyone willing to put together a third. Any takers so far? Thanks you are a true genuine supporter of the dog games and a gentleman above reproach.


----------



## Mary Lynn Metras (Jul 6, 2010)

duk4me said:


> Wow Cary you have gone above and beyond. First taking on the second get together and secondly a huge gesture of generosity to anyone willing to put together a third. Any takers so far? Thanks you are a true genuine supporter of the dog games and a gentleman above reproach.


Thanks Cary for making things happen. And your generous offer. Great job!


----------



## duk4me (Feb 20, 2008)

Hey Cary any nibbles on your great offer? I'm hoping someone will step up and have a spring jamboree. Keep us posted if someone is planning one.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

for anyone who may be wondering, halls, tennessee is one of the continents fine small towns of storied waterfowling lore. when the conditions are right, there is *not a better area anywhere in the world *to kill greenheads. if you have never hunted in a "west tennessee" blind it will likely be an amazing experience for you. many west tenn blinds have ALL the comforts of home including full kitchens, baths, satellite tv, recliners and sleeping areas just behind the massive "shooting decks". 

i lived in west tennessee twice. i have maintained waterfowling friendships with buds who hunt the forked deer(pronounced for-kid) and obion river bottoms. when these friends call and say, "brother it's on, drop what you are doing and get here!" i always go!

cary......is your sister married?;-)


----------



## caryalsobrook (Mar 22, 2010)

roseberry said:


> for anyone who may be wondering, halls, tennessee is one of the continents fine small towns of storied waterfowling lore. when the conditions are right, there is *not a better area anywhere in the world *to kill greenheads. if you have never hunted in a "west tennessee" blind it will likely be an amazing experience for you. many west tenn blinds have ALL the comforts of home including full kitchens, baths, satellite tv, recliners and sleeping areas just behind the massive "shooting decks".
> 
> i lived in west tennessee twice. i have maintained waterfowling friendships with buds who hunt the forked deer(pronounced for-kid) and obion river bottoms. when these friends call and say, "brother it's on, drop what you are doing and get here!" i always go!
> 
> cary......is your sister married?;-)


John, yes my sister is married and lives in Winter Park Fl. They come up in the summer. The blind on the Forked Deer River is between Halls and Gates, on the middle fork. The other blind is on my farm about 5 miles SE of Dyersburg jut off Pond Creek. My blinds are not nearly that fancy. built for basically 4 people which is all I really like to hunt with. I am one that if I have the choice of taking my gun or my dog, I will take my dog and you can shoot the ducks 

I believe that Stan is planning on having a Jamboree in the spring either in upper Mo. or Iowa. Not totally sure yet. I know I keep harping on it, but he and Pals really did a great job with the 1st one. The training was great and I loved the opportunity to make new friends. I have no doubt that he will again put on a great one. 

Ken and I have talked about the need to get those who are beginning to train their 1st dog, to see how those who are experienced, train. I am sure some clubs do a great job getting those involved but wonder if we might improve. I actually see this as a way that might give some insight to clubs to put a higher priority on these new people. Just a thought of mine. I have even wondered if 2 clubs in close proximity to each other might put something on like this. I belong to both an HRC and AKC club. How neat it would be if an AKC and HRC clubs went in togather and put one on! Just a thought. 

If I am able, I know that that would warrant another duck hunting trip.


----------



## duk4me (Feb 20, 2008)

caryalsobrook said:


> John, yes my sister is married and lives in Winter Park Fl. They come up in the summer. The blind on the Forked Deer River is between Halls and Gates, on the middle fork. The other blind is on my farm about 5 miles SE of Dyersburg jut off Pond Creek. My blinds are not nearly that fancy. built for basically 4 people which is all I really like to hunt with. I am one that if I have the choice of taking my gun or my dog, I will take my dog and you can shoot the ducks
> 
> I believe that Stan is planning on having a Jamboree in the spring either in upper Mo. or Iowa. Not totally sure yet. I know I keep harping on it, but he and Pals really did a great job with the 1st one. The training was great and I loved the opportunity to make new friends. I have no doubt that he will again put on a great one.
> 
> ...


Cool so Stan gets the free duck hunt?


----------



## Happy Gilmore (Feb 29, 2008)

duk4me said:


> Cool so Stan gets the free duck hunt?



I thought Stan was a hunting guide? Am I thinking of the wrong guy?


----------



## duk4me (Feb 20, 2008)

Paul "Happy" Gilmore said:


> I thought Stan was a hunting guide? Am I thinking of the wrong guy?


No Stan aka "Roadkill" is having the spring jamboree he isn't a guide to my knowledge. I envy him for getting to hunt Cary's blind for having the spring jamboree.


----------

